# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] μετατροπή κασετοφώνου

## paionid

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Εχω ένα παλιό κασετόφωνο και θέλω να το μετατρέψω σε mp3 player.
Εχω βγάλει τα καλωδιάκια από την κεφαλή του και βάζω εκεί την έξοδο του mp3 player (από τα ακουστικά) αλλά δε μου βγάζει τίποτα στα ηχεία.
Δοκίμασα να χαμηλώσω πολύ τη φωνή μήπως το σήμα είναι πολυ και μπουκώνει αλλά τίποτα.
Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει? Η κεφαλή του κασετοφώνου τι σήμα έβγαζε?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nyannaco

Η κεφαλή του κασετοφώνου βγάζει πολύ χαμηλό σήμα, το οποίο επιπλέον στη συνέχεια περνάει από φίλτρα ισοσάθμισης προέμφασης, οπότε η σύνδεση που έκανες είναι εντελώς λάθος και για τους δύο λόγους. Θα συνδέσεις την έξοδο του mp3 στα δύο ακριανά ποδαράκια του ποτενσιομέτρου φωνής (θωράκιση στο αριστερό όπως βλέπεις το ποτ με τον άξονα προς εσέ,α και τα ποδαράκια κάτω).

----------


## paionid

Σε ευχαριστώ. Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω για το αποτέλεσμα.

----------

